# Holyfield fight



## JDenz (Dec 16, 2002)

Anyone see it?  I missed it =-(.  From what I hear though Evender got outboxed.  I think he is getting to old and has to much wear and tear on his body to be a contender anymore.  But he will probley fight for 5 more years if he is going to make 5 mill a fight.  The weak heaveyweight divsion is all that is keeping him around now.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Dec 18, 2002)

He didn't look old to me.  He was just outclassed.  In the late rounds he was able to trap Byrd against the ropes, but Byrd's defensive skills were too much.


----------



## tarabos (Dec 18, 2002)

didn't see this fight. however, last time i saw evander get interviewed, i knew right then and there is was time for him to retire. this has nothing to do with his skill....the man is probably the most punch drunk fighter that is still active in the sport. 5 more years of boxing for him?...he'll be dead by then.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 18, 2002)

5 years ago Evander wins that fight hands down.  No doubt in my mind.  He is not what he was even in the second Tyson fight I thought he looked a little slow.  Just a good thing there are alot of Heaveyweights not on the top of there game


----------



## tarabos (Dec 18, 2002)

i'm tellin' you...when you aren't able to string together one coherent sentence...it may be time to start thinking about hanging up the gloves.


----------



## Nyoongar (Dec 18, 2002)

I agree with Tarabos. He's well past it. I think he will only diminish his rep by getting smacked down by all the younger guys.

You'd think he would have made enough by now to retire and spend all the hard earned cash.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 19, 2002)

With all the wives divorces and kids I doubt that he has all that much money to his name.  And the problem is as shot as he is he can still win in the division.


----------



## Nyoongar (Dec 19, 2002)

Yeah, but isn't that sad for boxing?


----------



## tarabos (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nyoongar _
> * I think he will only diminish his rep by getting smacked down by all the younger guys. *



i'd be more worried about diminishing my ability to tie my shoes and bathe myself...but that's just me.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *i'd be more worried about diminishing my ability to tie my shoes and bathe myself...but that's just me. *



That's it, I 'm quitting kenpo right now!

Kneel before Zod, huh? Cool Pic, but what happens if i don't?


----------



## tarabos (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Kneel before Zod, huh? Cool Pic, but what happens if i don't? *



guess you'll just have to watch the movie puny kenpo human!.......


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *guess you'll just have to watch the movie puny kenpo human!....... *



That's it, call out The Justice League of America! We'll fix you!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 20, 2002)

JLA is a good cartoon.  Anyways if someone is putting 5 million in your face to do something that you have done all your life I doub many people would turn it down.


----------

